# Video



## heavymetal (Jun 28, 2007)

None of the videos seem to work when i click on them.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 28, 2007)

If you are on dial up the videos take a long time to buffer because they are high quality and hence large sized files. Other known issues occur with Firefox if you do not have the IE Plugin installed and configured for my web site. Lastly you will need to update your Windows Media Player. Let me know what you find out.

Steve


----------



## heavymetal (Jun 29, 2007)

Will check, have 6meg dsl, and us IE with my Vista OS


----------



## heavymetal (Jun 30, 2007)

still no luck, windows media player i think is 11, i use IE


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 30, 2007)

Do you get a white box with a red X in the corner? Can you PM me a snap shot of your screen when you are on my video site? Use your 'shift + print screen' button to capture the snapshot and then open MS Paint and select edit-->paste to create the snapshot of the site.

Steve


----------



## heavymetal (Jun 30, 2007)

no just get 3 boxs, 2 yellow on the outside and center is black nothing in it. some time the yellow boxs have some print like "Please wait for buffering" and "Video will pause during buffering" if i run the cursor over the the black it says "click to activate and use controls" but still nothing happens


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 30, 2007)

HM,

Sounds like the normal video page before buffering completes. Which video is it? I'll verify it works.

Steve


----------



## heavymetal (Jul 1, 2007)

All of them don't seem to work. I can leave the page up for hours to no avail, just doesn't start the video. Tried to right click and save but that doesn't work either, gives the websight.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

Sounds like a Vista security issue.

Try this test link to one of the embedded videos :

Cell Video Test

Your windows media player should open the file.

Let me know what you see.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 1, 2007)

HV, do you have the lastest codecs ?


----------



## heavymetal (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep that video worked this time, so looks like something with Vista? So what is there do do about it, not very computer savy, and thanx for the help, i really do appreciate you helping.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

HM,

Now we are getting somewhere. It's possible your media player isn't set to open this file type by default. Perhaps your Quicktime is trying to play the files when embedded in the web page. For starters try the Cell Setup and Construction video from my web page next. Since your pc has already buffered the video once it should play normally. If it doesn't I'll walk you thru changing your default web based media player settings.

Please get back to me with your results.

Steve


----------



## heavymetal (Jul 1, 2007)

no luck when i go to the websight and try the others


----------



## heavymetal (Jul 1, 2007)

no quicktime on computer.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

HM,

I wanted to know if the *same video* now works on the website or not.. Electrolytic Cell Construction and Use. I didn't expect the others to work for you until we solve the riddle of why your setup won't play my embedded videos.

Steve


----------



## heavymetal (Jul 1, 2007)

yes tried it and some others to luck, looking on micrsoft page for asp file but seem to be getting runaround


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

HM,

Follow the directions on this site:

Changing File Types in Vista

Verify the .wvx and .wmv file types are set to open with Windows Media Player.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

HM,

Here's another Vista Media Player solution...:

Plug in Missing

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

One last solution may be to try Firefox with the IE Plugin installed.


----------



## heavymetal (Jul 1, 2007)

no luck at all, dl firefox and plugin and that doesn't work either, if it means any thing when i clcik video on IE the media player doesn't even come up, on firefox a player comes up and says ready but when i click it nothing happens, pause button comes up then it switches back to play button with nothing else happening.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

HM,

I'm hoping another member has viewed the videos with Vista and IE. I'm using WinXP Sp2 with FF. The videos work fine for the most members, so I feel like the problem is in you pc settings. I'll do some more research and get back to you. 

Steve


----------



## heavymetal (Jul 1, 2007)

really do appreciate you helping me Steve, the videos are .asp? Looking for the codec but really no luck on that, but will keep trying. Thanx again for the help.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

HM,

The videos are wvx format embedded in asp web pages.

Steve


----------



## heavymetal (Jul 1, 2007)

redownloading a vista media player see if that helps


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

If it works send me a link to the download and I'll post it to my site.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## heavymetal (Jul 2, 2007)

no luck again, pulling my hair out, beating on key board lol


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 2, 2007)

HM,

Do you have any other security software that may be stopping the video from playing?

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 2, 2007)

http://www.divx.com/divx/windows/webplayer/

:?: 

Works on everything for me.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link Ralph.

Are you running Vista?

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 2, 2007)

Not NO, But hell no !!! :shock: Think i'll want till they get that one right first.

XP sp2. Divix format should work on both mac and p.c. This might solve your mac problem steve.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 2, 2007)

I solved the Mac OsX problem last week. I'm still in the process of converting the old videos. All my new ones will be cross platform at birth. 8) 

Steve


----------



## heavymetal (Jul 2, 2007)

no luck with the divx either, if i try to go url it tells me that it can't reach it, if i go url with media player it says i don't have the codec, which i tried downloading the file from microsoft last night but i can't open the file, something about it being a .img file. So i downloaded a program for that and it still will not run. This is the 1st time i have had probs with playing videos and now i'm bald lol, keep looking at the closet for the shotgun


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 2, 2007)

HM,

Check your PM's, I have a possible solution to this issue.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 2, 2007)

HM,

I just made another change to the Cell Construction and Use video page. Please test it and get back to me.

Steve


----------



## heavymetal (Jul 2, 2007)

I want to thank Steve for all his time and effort and working with me on his day off to help me get this problem i have had with my computer, he talked with me on the phone and helped me get squared away with this computer. Appreciate the time Steve and have a happy 4th of July week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 2, 2007)

No problem HM just doing my other, other, other job.... :lol: 

Tell us how you like the videos.

Steve


----------



## Charlena (Jul 26, 2007)

aflacglobal said:


> Not NO, But hell no !!! :shock: Think i'll want till they get that one right first.



Wussa matta Ralphie...you dont like paying to be a MS Test rat?


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh trust me i'm not worried about the paying part. I'm worried about the security issues. Wonder if vegas has a line on the number of patches they will issue for this one.  

Plus about half your new products are in some way defecitive when they first hit the market. Your right, i'm not a test subject.


----------



## Charlena (Jul 26, 2007)

Security patches and service packs?

That is one reason I left the tech feild...the minute you get one OS figured out ...BAM out comes the start of the headaches with a NEW one...


----------

